# The Raid 2: Berandal



## ghstwrld (Nov 6, 2013)

> _Starring Iko Uwais, Arifin Putra, Alex Abad, Oka Antara, Tio Pakusadewo, Julie Estelle, Cecep Arif Rahman, Cok Simbara, Yayan Ruhian, Matsuda Ryuhei, Endo Kenichi, and Kitamura Kazuki, the film features our lead character Rama going undercover and infiltrating the ranks of a ruthless Jakarta crime syndicate in order to protect his family and uncover the corruption in his own police force._





[YOUTUBE]ObJKvZRlSSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2013)

We've been talking about this in the movie rating thread

I'm excited


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 6, 2013)

Is that Mad Dog?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2013)

Freaking Mad Dog.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2013)

Mad Dog in it? Instant watch.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm glad Mad Dog is back.  Now he can die like a bitch TWICE!


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Is that Mad Dog?



Same actor, but he's playing a different character. Angry Cat.

And apparently, the film picks up between 20 minutes and 2 hours after the conclusion of the first.

The tagline of "It's not over yet" couldn't be more fitting.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2013)

Is his name seriously Angry Cat?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2013)

So we have all seen the banner.  I assume most if not all of the characters in it are villains.  Which ones do you think will give Rama the most trouble?  I think the guy with the twin blades next to hammer girl and the dude with a cane are going to be legit threats.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad Mad Dog is back.  Now he can *die like a bitch* TWICE!



Did we watch the same 2 v 1 fight, that was only ended through his neck being torn the fuck out? Dude would have wrecked anyone 1v1.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> So we have all seen the banner.  I assume most if not all of the characters in it are villains.  Which ones do you think will give Rama the most trouble?  I think the guy with the twin blades next to hammer girl and the dude with a cane are going to be legit threats.



Hammer Girl, Baseball Bat Man, The Assassin and Bejo seem like they will be tough.



Stunna said:


> Is his name seriously Angry Cat?



Oh, Stunna.



His name is actually Prakoso, which means Strong as Fuck in Indonesian. The definition actually just means Strong.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2013)

Stunna took the Angry Cat bait?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2013)

Hop off it--you know you've heard sillier truths.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Stunna took the Angry Cat bait?



I know, right?

I was like:


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2013)

Mad dog he was awesome


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2013)

**


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2013)

Graeme said:


> Did we watch the same 2 v 1 fight, that was only ended through his neck being torn the fuck out? Dude would have wrecked anyone 1v1.


I saw all of his bones broken.   I saw glass broken off in his neck.  I saw him held on the ground as his throat was cut.  It's not how you fight.  It's how you finish.  And Mad Dog got brutally owned!


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 7, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad Mad Dog is back.  Now he can die like a bitch TWICE!



He lost due to Andi's sudden employment of weaponry. Nobody forbade that, but for a supposedly man-to-man fight that was a bitch move. Mad Dog would never have done what Andi did. He was the only one who fought like a man in that fight.


----------



## Tandaradei (Nov 7, 2013)

Rukia stop baiting. 


On topic. That trailer looks awesome!
The Raid was easily the best martial arts movie I've ever seen. I don't know how but I hope they can somehow make the second one even better


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

Do my eyes deceive me, or is that Yayan Ruhiyan in the trailer? Thought Mad Dog got decapifucked over in Redemption?


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 8, 2013)

^ He's playing a different character in this second installment. Some wandering fighter named Prakoso.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2013)

I had no idea that this movie even existed. 

2014 is going to be one heck of a year for movies.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> ^ He's playing a different character in this second installment. Some wandering fighter named Prakoso.



Prakoso? As in Mighty? Way to be subtle there


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 8, 2013)

The Raid: Redemption wasn't exactly Dredd, but it was a great film nonetheless and I can't wait for this. I've got high expectations, even though I expect somethign in the lines of Taken 2 - watchable and entertaining, but not on par with the first one. Not even close. I hope it surprises me a little there.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> The Raid: Redemption wasn't exactly Dredd, ...



I hope you're not implying that The Raid was inspired by Dredd.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 8, 2013)

I didn't, but it probably was inspired by Dredd. Like, a lot. I was just thinking about them being very, very similiar,  and I prefer Dredd to The Raid. But I still think The Raid was an excellent film and I am looking foward to the second film.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> [YOUTUBE]ObJKvZRlSSY[/YOUTUBE]


Hammer girl looks so fking weak.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> I didn't, but it probably was inspired by Dredd. Like, a lot. I was just thinking about them being very, very similiar,  and I prefer Dredd to The Raid. But I still think The Raid was an excellent film and I am looking foward to the second film.



Seen a lot of people make the reverse mistake. First time I'm seeing someone think Dredd inspired the Raid.

Seeing as The Raid started production in March 2011, and saw its first release in September that year, whereas work on Dredd started in November 2010 but didn't see the light of day till mid-2012, I'd hope you wouldn't make that mistake either.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 9, 2013)

It is? That's weird. In the begining a lot of people seemed to think that Dredd was a The Raid rip off, or just heavily inspired by it, but that changed pretty fast and it was all turned around. I don't doubt that Gareth Evans read Dredd's manus, or someone close to him who helped him, but I don't give a fucka bout that. It gave us two quite similar films, but also two amazing films and I am happy about that.


And yes, I know about that, which is why I don't doubt that Evans was inspired by Dredd.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> It is? That's weird. In the begining a lot of people seemed to think that Dredd was a The Raid rip off, or just heavily inspired by it, but that changed pretty fast and it was all turned around. I don't doubt that Gareth Evans read Dredd's manus, or someone close to him who helped him, but I don't give a fucka bout that. It gave us two quite similar films, but also two amazing films and I am happy about that.
> 
> 
> And yes, I know about that, which is why I don't doubt that Evans was inspired by Dredd.



No if you have watched interviews the raid was inspired by a music video, I have forgot which one but the idea came from a music video not Dredd.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2013)

Raid was not inspired by Dredd, I don't know where you people got that from.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 9, 2013)

Uncle Acid is the only one making that assumption.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 9, 2013)

Why is it so unlikely that it was inspired by Dredd to some degree?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2013)

Neither the Raid or Dredd inspired one another.  These were two separate projects in production at the same time that happened to take place in similar structures.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Why is it so unlikely that it was inspired by Dredd to some degree?



Because the films creator already stated his source of inspiration.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2013)

This is getting watched.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 10, 2013)

Speculation time!


I think Andi dies early in this one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 10, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> The Raid: Redemption wasn't exactly Dredd, but it was a great film nonetheless and I can't wait for this. I've got high expectations, even though I expect somethign in the lines of Taken 2 - watchable and entertaining, but not on par with the first one. Not even close. I hope it surprises me a little there.



Yet to watch Dredd, but Taken 2 was literally one of the worst films I've ever seen. Not at all watchable/entertaining.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 14, 2013)

Jesus chirst just take my money


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2013)

I would block her hammer with my fist and overpower her!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 14, 2013)

Before or after your knuckles got pulverized?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

I wanna see Prakaso beat up 3 guys at the same time. Or maybe 10. That should keep him entertained.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 16, 2013)

I wanna see Prakaso vs Mad Dog


----------



## Justice (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Taylor (Nov 30, 2013)

First time hearing about the sequel, high hopes for this one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 30, 2013)

shit looks tight


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 1, 2013)

Love it.

I recently saw the first one. Loved that too.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2014)

[youtube]MG9uFX3uYq4[/youtube]


The last shot... 

*.*


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2014)

The lack of sound effects does hurt the scene with the baseball bat, though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

Any sound effects in that part of the trailer would have ruined it.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2014)

The new trailer is amazing.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 2, 2014)

Not gonna lie though.  I did a small jizz and a poo when I watched that trailer.


----------



## Mambo (Jan 25, 2014)

Time to use some of my national language... 
Film ini pasti gua tonton !!!

Also
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdR1zTE74c[/YOUTUBE]

Sharing some of his abilities to watchers. Mad dog rulez


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 18, 2014)

_The best action sequel since Terminator 2. Contains some of the most gripping action sequences ever shot._

[...]

_Evans has conducted a symphony of violence that is disgustingly brutal, awe inspiring and innovative in its choreography. No punch, kick, lunge or thrust of weapon is wasted...even the car chase has to be seen to be believed!_

[...]

_Sumptuously shot, perfectly paced and flat-out exhilarating, The Raid 2 cements Evans as the best action director working today. Fight aficionados should brace themselves for a bruising, blistering ride. _


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2014)

oh I forgot about this thread

saw it last week at the LA Premiere

it's fire


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2014)

glad it is good one was awesome so i was hyped for this one


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 18, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> _The best action sequel since Terminator 2. Contains some of the most gripping action sequences ever shot._
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Fuck sake.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 18, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> _The best action sequel since Terminator 2. Contains some of the most gripping action sequences ever shot._
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Well fuck, why can't I watch it now? *whine whine whine*


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just watched it!

Martial arts was amped up. Car chases. Cars versus people. Hammers. Baseball bats. Knives.

Far more brutal than the first one.

Kinda didn't like the attempt at creating more of a story this time around, but it works out in the end I suppose.

And I much preferred the music from the first one too.

But still, amazing film. Best martial arts film I've seen for a while.

There's just something about seeing actual well choreographed hand to hand combat that is just so satisfying.


----------



## Justice (Apr 1, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> _The best action sequel since Terminator 2. Contains some of the most gripping action sequences ever shot._
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



WHERE CAN I WATCH THIS MUTHAFUCKA AT?????????????????


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I think he saw an advanced screening. 

In the UK its official release date is April 11th. 

Just bought myself the first one to get amped for it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2014)

Good lord does Baseball Bat Man fuck up a lot of people in this trailer!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Iz3992JoJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 2, 2014)

From another thread



Fruit Monger said:


> Deleted scene from _The Raid 2: Berandal_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2014)

Best fucking movie ive ever seen. Holy shit im gonna see it again


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Best fucking movie ive ever seen. Holy shit im gonna see it again



That's some pretty high praise. 

The movie was great, probably the best of the year, but I wouldn't say that it is the best movie that I've seen though it certainly is one of the most entertaining.  The kitchen fight was amazing...the last minute or two was just phenomenal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> That's some pretty high praise.
> 
> The movie was great, probably the best of the year, but I wouldn't say that it is the best movie that I've seen though it certainly is one of the most entertaining.  The kitchen fight was amazing...the last minute or two was just phenomenal.



I'm pretty objective when it comes to praising films, my only criticism is it was 20 mins too long.
If they shaved a few minutes off the car scene and like 15 seoncds off of every other scene it would be paced perfectly

Beyond that Hammer Girl <3


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, the car scene was a bit too long and so were some of the scenes in the beginning.  I felt that the fight in the mud was a bit too long as well.  The assassinations of the Goto family's men was bloated a bit as well.   

Hammer Girl was pretty cool.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 12, 2014)

Loved this fucking movie.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 13, 2014)

I was impressed the movie could nail some pretty specific indonesian slangs.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw this last nite, it just upped everything from Redemption. never thought of using hammers that way?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 13, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I think he saw an advanced screening.
> 
> In the UK its official release date is *April 11th.*
> 
> Just bought myself the first one to get amped for it.



Didn't even realise. 

Getting watched ASAP.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, I've seen it.

Film of the Year.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Apr 14, 2014)

I just seen it last night, it was pretty good, but not better than the first one. Definitely not movie of the year for me lol (Captain America has that for now). It was less action packed than the first one, way too long and while the plotline was good, it wasn't anything special, so it didn't compliment the action as well. The hammer girl was cool but the baseball bat guy was lame as fuck lol.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2014)

While the movie definitely wasn't as action packed as the first one I do believe that the action we received was quite a bit of an improvement over the action in the first movie or at least was when it came to the choreography.  I will admit that the action in the first movie had a tension that was lacking in the sequel for the most part such as when those police officers were hiding in a bathroom stall while the the guy with the machete was searching for them.  With the exception of the kitchen fight, the sequel was lacking that feel.  Speaking of the kitchen fight...that alone was more than worth the price of admission.  It started off as a good fight but towards the end it became one of the greatest martial arts fights that I've ever seen.  I was on the edge of my seat for the last minute.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2014)

the final fight scenes are better


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Does it have a fight worthy of the final fight in the first movie? I have it downloaded, waiting to get together with friends to watch it together.



The final fight in this movie, the kitchen fight, is superior to the final fight in the first movie.  The last minute or so is simply pure bliss. :33


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2014)

Why do I live in a country where The Raid 2 isn't showing at cinemas?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 14, 2014)

Dream said:


> The final fight in this movie, the kitchen fight, is superior to the final fight in the first movie.  The last minute or so is simply pure bliss. :33



Oh I don't know. The final fight in the second was awesome, but it's hard to top that fight with mad dog. The team work between the two brothers was just astounding. I felt like the kitchen fight was awesome but the main character basically dominated most of that. With mad dog I really thought someone was going to die. It's safe to say Mad Dog is top tier in the Raid lol.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2014)

The teamwork between the two brothers was pretty great but when it came to choreography the kitchen fight wins hands downs though it has been a while since I saw the first so my memory may be a bit rust.  I wouldn't say that Rama dominated the fight, it's more like he had an edge over the assassin and while in this fight it was clear that Rama would win I still couldn't help but be on the edge of my seat to see the outcome in the last minute.  It was everything that I could ask for in a fight with the sole exception of an emotional aspect to the fight.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Apr 14, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> Oh I don't know. The final fight in the second was awesome, but it's hard to top that fight with mad dog. The team work between the two brothers was just astounding. I felt like the kitchen fight was awesome but the main character basically dominated most of that. With mad dog I really thought someone was going to die. It's safe to say Mad Dog is top tier in the Raid lol.



I agree. It didn't top the fight in the first movie for me. I appreciated the claustrophobia in the first movie, I think that it what made the fights so intense. That was lacking in this one and some of the scenes were a bit disappointing to be honest. Especially the baseball bat guy, he was so damn lame is not even funny. The first one was also paced a lot better, they tried to do the same with this one but it wasn't as effective in my opinion. Great movie nonetheless.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 17, 2014)

I am watching it to night.
exactly in one and half hour.

hope I enjoy it. as much as people praise the raid 1. I have minor complain about 1st movie.
dont get me wrong. it by far the best Indonesian (language) movie I watched.
but why the cop and the bad guys are so dumb at shooting. the martial art (we call it "silat") is very well done.I mean it almost perfect. but their aim/shoot was so bad, they only 10-20m apart and separated by void, yet no one hit the mark lol.

and also gun shot mark/hit the wall should be improved by some minor damage/ wall actually destroyed. 
I mean the Matix 1 could do good effect on destroyed wall/pillar by bullet. why we cant do that.
also fire/flame effect on gun shoot is weak


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Its a very different movie from the first one.

This is more of a crime drama.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 17, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Its a very different movie from the first one.
> 
> This is more of a crime drama.



just from the screening.
it was very good. personally I appreciate this more than the 1st.
because of these:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. I know the casts they are big names in Indonesian movie industry. it cost them a lot by casts alone. the porn king char is well played and he also big name in here, too bad he die so early.

2. tho some story are redundant. Like Prakoso met his ex-wife is not necessary. just having him look at his child photo in near death actually have more powerful message than meeting his wife.  but I appreciate their effort to develop his character. and other chars. 
it makes the story more entertaining.

3. some trivia. the mall i go to screening actually the place the Chinese restaurant where Rama aka Yuda kill the cop (the one with the ducks hanged) also some places quite familiar to me.

4. The fight scenes in general is almost perfect I'll mention some of these later.

some other trivia for you (if you haven't already know)
the kitchen fight started with Batavian style pencak silat (martial arts) tho sumateran style quite similar but Batavian is more known using this opening


some minor complain
1. convicts in Indonesia do not eat that well, I mean he got chicken,lol, no way Indonesian govt can afford such luxury

2. mud fight opened very well, people running camera moving and stuff but later it became underwhelming since they kinda un-stylish

3. Jakarta never snows. I know Prakoso death more cool and dramatic with red blood in snow, but I cant take it seriously watch snow in Jakarta lol

4. train fight (the hammer girl) is happened in subway or night train? since I feel more like in subway but jakarta dont have subway XD

5. the inside car fight takes too long time. I mean it only 4 people (including one driver) why it took so long. hammer girl and baseball dude finished in half time than goons inside car lol. and why didnt they handcuff/tie his hand? Plot induced stupidity is strong in this scene, and it should never happened really, also car chase is weak btw.

I think that are 5 thing that bother me.
also they killed Andy (his bro) too soon. honestly I rather watched andy (Donny Alamsyah) than Iko Uwais (Rama aka yudha the undercover cop)

by far he is more charming




still I enjoy it so much thank masamune, and martialhorror dude
if it weren't by your suggestion I might just watch it from pirated/bootleg dvd that available in 3-6 months 

next week or after got my salary I might re watch it,(just to appreciate them) so they keep making good movie (honestly Indonesia dont have many good movie lol that's why i avoid them).
and when the original DVD come I wanted to have one (tho usually it cost 2-3 time screening price)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2014)

the whole point of the Prakoso character was to show what Rama could've become, although admittedly they could've handled this better. Rama's "I'm done" line pretty much emphasized this, but I was always under the impression Rama had little-to-no choice in any of this- whereas Prakoso did. It was sort of a bungled idea, but Prakoso was interesting enough that I didn't mind it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2014)

final fight was bad ass, i started to question if the movie would kill the main character towards the end  of it. 

i agree with wibisana, the fight inside the car during the car chase scene went on a little too long, at one point the movie goes back to kek( the other deep cover)'s car chase and then back the fight in the car , it was a weird transition and didn't make sense.  I also thought that the other deep cover should live.  the snow was absurd , as was the club emptying out like that. 

a baseball line drive wouldn't necessarrily kill a grown man either or even knock them unconcious unless it's very well placed and hard hit.

action was awesome though, and i thought the new plot was interesting.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 4, 2015)

Better than Winter Soldier imo.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 5, 2015)

I need a sequel now.

But please no american remake, even if the director comes on as a producer, I don't want it.

I want a sequel set somewhere you wouldn't expect a big fight. In a very clean and professional business building skyscraper. Fighting on the floors and in the elevators.


----------

